# BB King Lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a "staple lick" you gotta know... it's a BB King style of lick. Very useful.

Hope you likey. :smilie_flagge17:

[video=youtube;h4bgS3WYLVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4bgS3WYLVY[/video]


----------

